# Driver Looking For Someone Who Needs One. Central Mass Area.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, I just found out today that I'm getting laid off for the winter due to budget cuts. Tomorrow is my last day. Thanks a lot! Well, now I'm scrambling. If I knew that this was going to happen I would have bought a plow truck for the winter, but now it's too late. If anyone is looking for a driver in the central Mass area let me know. I have a wide open schedule. I work on my own farm and make my own hours. 30 hours straight is not a problem for me. I have experience and am very dependable. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I have a perfect driving record. No accidents or tickets.


----------

